# Less than 90 days !!!



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Ohh !! I miss them , only counting the days !!!


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone seeing skams in our NE steelhead streams? Seen TWO caught in the Maumee river last week...... No joke


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Hpeffully that a sign of things to come !!!!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

What are skams ?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

y-town said:


> What are skams ?


Summer run strain of steelies that fight like a sailfish!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I seriously can't wait. This year I'm not going to bowhunt much at all. My efforts will be fishing, fishing and more fishing!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> I seriously can't wait. This year I'm not going to bowhunt much at all. My efforts will be fishing, fishing and more fishing!


Music to my ears !!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

y-town said:


> What are skams ?


Summer run steelhead named after a fish hatchery in Michigan. Skamania strain steelhead are a blast.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Skamania county......in Washington State.......where they are from.

It's Big Foot country up there


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

flyphisherman said:


> Skamania county......in Washington State.......where they are from.
> 
> It's Big Foot country up there


You are correct I knew that but for some reason had Michigan on the brain


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Less than 60 days !!! I can't wait !


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Only 40 days left !!! Steelhead baby !!!!!!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Kinda depends more on water temperature than a specific day


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

River temps around here still around 80 degrees


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been keeping track for a couple years now with pictures with dates and water temps !!! Last year Lake Erie around Oct 1 was the highest the lake temp had been in 7 years caught first steelhead last year septemeber 28 have in years past caught them as early as September 18


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> Just a little something to get the blood turning chrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 244254


Got my attention!!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

My first trip will probably be Sept 17 with the way the weather has been , just need some cool rainy days between now and then !!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Saw this morning that Poor Richards has a post and update on Facebook.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

